# 𝗪𝗵𝘆 𝘄𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝗮 𝗺𝗮𝗻 𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗿𝗲 𝗮𝘁 𝗮 𝘄𝗼𝗺𝗮𝗻 𝘄𝗶𝘁𝗵𝗼𝘂𝘁 𝗮𝗽𝗽𝗿𝗼𝗮𝗰𝗵𝗶𝗻𝗴�𝗛𝘂𝗺𝗮𝗻 𝗕𝗲𝗵𝗮𝘃𝗶𝗼𝗿𝗮𝗹 𝗣𝘀𝘆𝗰𝗵[analysis]



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> You say it's effective, and it works for you, but when you describe exactly what works for you, you start talking about being a good person, a smooth talker, an attentive person. None of that is cutesy behaviour. Here's what a feminine man looks like.







I don't think you understand that assignment lmao. If you actually understood what I typed, that wasn't the same person. I was talking about how smooth talkers and how for some reason that's the stereotypical 'man' way to pick up a girl, and how a feminine man takes a different approach in contrast. One that is usually much appreciated after being 'shafted' by some random dude who thinks being rude is attractive.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> You know what. My bad. The disrespectful language was uncalled for.
> 
> This is some next level bullshit. When was the last time a guy made you wet because of how cutesy he was acting?


As an MF gal, I'm more interested in the sensations and emotional bond I have with this person than in "how macho he is acting." I like someone in my own league, but I prefer some cute hot guy just as you prefer the hot sexy girls over the average. I get on better with femmine males than I do with overly forceful masculine guys.

Just don't compare me to the other lovely ladies here; I'm an INTJ, so I'm not like them. Most of the feeling type gals didn't get along with me well even in college, so there you have it. I'm not like most gals because I'm an INTJ. 

Edit: I'm kinda bisexual so I have a preference for both guys and gals.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

AceOfForests said:


> I don't think you understand that assignment lmao. If you actually understood what I typed, that wasn't the same person. I was talking about how smooth talkers and how for some reason that's the stereotypical 'man' way to pick up a girl, and how a feminine man takes a different approach in contrast. One that is usually much appreciated after being 'shafted' by some random dude who thinks being rude is attractive.


That makes more sense. I disagree though. Most men are not smooth talkers. I've never heard that stereotype myself, and it's definitely way off the mark.

Just to be clear. Are you saying you're similar to the guy in the video I posted?


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

X10E8 said:


> As an MF gal, I'm more interested in the sensations and emotional bond I have with this person than in "how macho he is acting." I like someone in my own league, but I prefer some cute hot guy just as you prefer the hot sexy girls over the average. I get on better with femmine males than I do with overly forceful masculine guys. Just don't compare me to the other lovely ladies here; I'm an INTJ, so I'm not like them. Most of the feeling type gals didn't get along with me well even in college, so there you have it. I'm not like most gals because I'm an INTJ.🙃


That's not what I asked. I'll put it to you differently. Check out the guy in the video I posted. I'll repost it for you.






If a guy was moving like this and approached you with this energy, would you be turned on by it?


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> That makes more sense. I disagree though. Most men are not smooth talkers. I've never heard that stereotype myself, and it's definitely way off the mark.
> 
> Just to be clear. Are you saying you're similar to the guy in the video I posted?


No, to be clear I avoided your troll bait.

So the question is. Are you just dumb, or did you only pretend to read the article? Because to me, it looks like a man that's tired of his 'pick up tactics' not working anymore. Where just 'saying' you're honorable doesn't go very far. Because most dudes aren't actually honorable. Most dudes only say they are honorable until they realize they're not getting what they want.

Then they get rude, and use a lot of harsh language.

Sound familiar?


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

AceOfForests said:


> No, to be clear I avoided your troll bait.
> 
> So the question is. Are you just dumb, or did you only pretend to read the article? Because to me, it looks like a man that's tired of his 'pick up tactics' not working anymore. Where just 'saying' you're honorable doesn't go very far. Because most dudes aren't actually honorable. Most dudes only say they are honorable until they realize they're not getting what they want.
> 
> ...


You quoted a post of mine where I asked when the last time a guy acting cutesy made her wet. You jumped in saying, "I mean, if you really want to know, it's extremely effective". Don't be a coward. Either admit your comprehension is lacking, or say it with your chest that you act like the guy in the video I posted.

As for me. I don't use "pick up tactics". I'm straightforward and speak my mind. I don't play silly little games or put on acts and I've never had problems attracting women. You're just as full of shit as the guy who wrote that article. Only difference is he probably stands by his bullshit.


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> You quoted a post of mine where I asked when the last time a guy acting cutesy made her wet. You jumped in saying, "I mean, if you really want to know, it's extremely effective". Don't be a coward. Either admit your comprehension is lacking, or say it with your chest that you act like the guy in the video I posted.
> 
> As for me. I don't use "pick up tactics". I'm straightforward and speak my mind. I don't play silly little games or put on acts and I've never had problems attracting women. You're just as full of shit as the guy who wrote that article. Only difference is he probably stands by his bullshit.


See but, the problem is, I can't take your word for it now.

You've already shown in JUST this thread that you're hostile and rude to people who don't deserve it, for no good reason. Why on earth would I believe your word that you're different in person?

You might say you're different in person, but if your 'inner' thoughts are anything like how you treat people here? Any person of any gender with self-respect would throw your ass in the dumpster. Because if this is how you treat strangers when you don't know anything about them and you 'want to argue', how are you going to treat a significant other who is 'wrong'?

Yeah, sorry. I wouldn't trust you in a relationship with a 50 foot dick to swing around to warn people off. You've shown your true colors, and that's why smart women wait to see them first. So they don't end up with dicks who don't actually respect them.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> That's not what I asked. I'll put it to you differently. Check out the guy in the video I posted. I'll repost it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell the person is psychically appealing just by watching the video. If he's hot, I don't mind his femmine energy.

When a guy approaches me, I don't mind if he has a lot of energy, but that isn't what I'm looking for. As an INTJ thinking type gal, I rate guys on a scale of 1 to 10. The guy in the video is a 7/10 which is good. Now I don't care whether he is masculine, as long as not he isn't annoying about it, I prefer if the guy is femmine and hot.

I can be ruthless and picky when it comes to choosing a mate, but I will never humiliate any guy I don't like, understanding that we are all human at the end of the day. And it's only when I find a guy who I think is attractive or in my league that I begin to care about his personality. But I care about their personality first if it's more of a friendship thing than dating. :'P


----------



## QuirkJr (Sep 7, 2021)

AceOfForests said:


> No, to be clear I avoided your troll bait.
> 
> So the question is. Are you just dumb, or did you only pretend to read the article? Because to me, it looks like a man that's tired of his 'pick up tactics' not working anymore. Where just 'saying' you're honorable doesn't go very far. Because most dudes aren't actually honorable. Most dudes only say they are honorable until they realize they're not getting what they want.
> 
> ...


I believe that depends on what age the man is because I learned and changed alot over the years and when I started dating a older woman and found out what she wanted and how it was going to be, my old ways of basically trying to tell women what they wanted to hear wouldn't work I thought I would just be who she needed it and wanted in a man but she ended up teaching me about trust/faith and just being able to want the woman your with and not thinking of other women so she became my best friend and I still feel the same way today after 30 years


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

AceOfForests said:


> See but, the problem is, I can't take your word for it now.
> 
> You've already shown in JUST this thread that you're hostile and rude to people who don't deserve it, for no good reason. Why on earth would I believe your word that you're different in person?
> 
> ...


That's interesting. Are you implying that you are more considerate to strangers than you are towards your significant other? To be honest, that wouldn't surprise me about you. You're as fake as they come. Not once did I say I was different in person, nor did I mention any 'inner' thoughts. Only a disingenuous piece of shit would make things up just to further a narrative their painting. And in case you believe your own bullshit, I couldn't give a flying fuck about your trust. Respect is earned. And you don't do it by communicating in bad faith. Jog on.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

X10E8 said:


> I can tell the person is psychically appealing just by watching the video. If he's hot, I don't mind his femmine energy.
> 
> When a guy approaches me, I don't mind if he has a lot of energy, but that isn't what I'm looking for. As an INTJ thinking type gal, I rate guys on a scale of 1 to 10. The guy in the video is a 7/10 which is good. Now I don't care whether he is masculine, as long as not he isn't annoying about it, I prefer if the guy is femmine and hot.
> 
> I can be ruthless and picky when it comes to choosing a mate, but I will never humiliate any guy I don't like, understanding that we are all human at the end of the day. And it's only when I find a guy who I think is attractive or in my league that I begin to care about his personality. But I care about their personality first if it's more of a friendship thing than dating.


Fair enough. I don't believe it. But I'm satisfied with the response.


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> That's interesting. Are you implying that you are more considerate to strangers than you are towards your significant other? To be honest, that wouldn't surprise me about you. You're as fake as they come. Not once did I say I was different in person, nor did I mention any 'inner' thoughts. Only a disingenuous piece of shit would make things up just to further a narrative their painting. And in case you believe your own bullshit, I couldn't give a flying fuck about your trust. Respect is earned. And you don't do it by communicating in bad faith. Jog on.


I agree with that. The problem is it's hard to take you seriously at all when you attack them. Respect is earned, and the first way to lose it with a lot of people is to be an unsympathetic asshole. The problem seems to be, for some reason you don't think your insults are disrespectful. So you're demanding a lot of respect, but to us you just look like a child.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

AceOfForests said:


> I agree with that. The problem is it's hard to take you seriously at all when you attack them. Respect is earned, and the first way to lose it with a lot of people is to be an unsympathetic asshole. The problem seems to be, for some reason you don't think your insults are disrespectful. So you're demanding a lot of respect, but to us you just look like a child.


You're full of shit mate. I have exactly zero interest in your respect. Like I said before. Jog on.


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> You're full of shit mate. I have exactly zero interest in your respect. Like I said before. Jog on.


"I lost this argument. I cannot refute the fact that I was a gigantic asshole, and now you're showing me that I'm a hypocrite and I cannot take it. Please stop forcing my face into it."

Translated that for future readers who don't have Fe dom.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

AceOfForests said:


> "I lost this argument. I cannot refute the fact that I was a gigantic asshole, and now you're showing me that I'm a hypocrite and I cannot take it. Please stop forcing my face into it."
> 
> Translated that for future readers who don't have Fe dom.


Perfect example of why your respect is worthless. You're more than happy to sacrifice your integrity in order to win an argument no one gives a shit about. I wish I had a star I could give you.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> Perfect example of why your respect is worthless. You're more than happy to sacrifice your integrity in order to win an argument no one gives a shit about. I wish I had a star I could give you.


Maybe consider to move into this thread instead? 








Personality Cafe







www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Electra said:


> Maybe consider to move into this thread instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still beating around the bush. So much for being "assertive like the women of today".


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> Perfect example of why your respect is worthless. You're more than happy to sacrifice your integrity in order to win an argument no one gives a shit about. I wish I had a star I could give you.


That's kind of the thing about ENFJs. I care more about standing up and fighting for causes that need it more than I care about anyone's opinion who thinks otherwise. It's nice to have Te blind spot that way. Because I can destroy arrogant assholes like you, and sure, I might take it a little too far sometimes.

But some people just don't get the message. *Your Te Inferior is showing. Nobody is on your side. Leave.*


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> You're still beating around the bush. So much for being assertive like the women of today.


Some beat around the bush while others constantly remove the leaf


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

AceOfForests said:


> Your Te Inferior is showing. Nobody is on your side. Leave.


Whoa Whoa. Chiill dude, he might have been slightly offensive here but I'm still on his side. Even though I disagree with how he expressed his views, I know that the guy's cool, from our interactions outside this thread. 

Careful about asking people to leave though. You might end up being the very person whose behaviour you apparently despise.


----------

